# Brahm's complete chamber music: brilliant edition



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Has anyone acquired this set? I have it in my amazon wish list for future considerations, and hoped someone might have some thoughts on it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Has anyone acquired this set? I have it in my amazon wish list for future considerations, and hoped someone might have some thoughts on it.


Here is Amazon's header:

<< Brahms: Complete Chamber Music [Box set]
Johannes Brahms (Composer), Tokyo Quartet (Performer), Nash Ensemble (Performer), Alberni Quart (Performer), Derek Han (Performer), Brandis Quartet (Performer), Karl Leister (Performer), Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson Trio (Performer), Isabelle Faust (Performer), Bruno Giuranna (Performer) >>

The Tokyo Quartet, Nash Ensemble, Karl Leister, K-L-R Trio are pretty much recommendable by reputation and my personal experience; I don't have an opinion re the other performers, though I've heard some of them.

As is usual with relatively inexpensive box sets, this one's value to you depends on what you already have. And, of course, Brahms isn't Wagner. :devil:

Brilliant boxes are usually much less expensive in the Netherlands, right?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I have very little Brahm's so far actually. His German Requiem, and three or four bits off of classical compilation albums. As far as the Netherlands question, I have no idea. This set does not appear to be on Amazon UK at any rate. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If you want to get the whole kaboodle then the Brilliant box is probably the one to go for - it seems generally well-favoured. If any of the works seriously take root then you can always get supplemental recordings assuming there are any better performances out there (should you feel the need, of course). I've bought Brilliant boxes of Faure's and Dvorak's chamber works (Dvorak is minus the string quartets, the sextet and his op. 1 string quintet but still amounts to 8 discs) and I've been more than happy with them.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I have two Brilliant box sets, one of symphonies and the other for piano music. Both sets are great, generally high quality recordings, despite the low price.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've all Brahm's chamber, but on separated CDs and all on historical recordings.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Odnoposoff said:


> I've all Brahm's chamber, but on separated CDs and all on historical recordings.


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Cool story bro!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

An update many months later!

I did receive the complete chamber box from my husband last Christmas. I enjoyed the novelty of the clarinet music straightaway, as well as the very interesting opening of the first piano quartet. The rest took a bit longer to warm to, as his music has a dense quality to it. But something really clicked for me a couple months ago, with focused listening. There is a wealth of beautiful music to be had here. Strongly recommended.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

violadude said:


> Originally Posted by Odnoposoff
> I've all Brahm's chamber, but on separated CDs and all on historical recordings.
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> ...


Children!


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I really like the Brilliant Classics box sets. I'm listening to one now called the Golden Age of the Romantic Piano concerto. All works by composers I've never heard before. It's wonderful to discover new (to me) music in good recordings and performances.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I did receive the complete chamber box from my husband last Christmas. I enjoyed the novelty of the clarinet music straightaway, as well as the very interesting opening of the first piano quartet. The rest took a bit longer to warm to, as his music has a dense quality to it. But something really clicked for me a couple months ago, with focused listening. There is a wealth of beautiful music to be had here. Strongly recommended.

Box sets are a great way to delve into an unfamiliar repertoire... although in most cases I find that later I will seek out alternative recordings of my favorite works.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I think that a Box set is a good choice in order to start exploring. After that, having tasted it, going to great performances will be the next step.

I have had excellent experiences with all the Brilliant Box Sets I have purchased. The last one was the complete cello concertos of Boccherini and it has been a wonderful experience.

I have the Phillips Box Set of all the Chamber Music of Brahms. Sadly I don't have others to compare but what I have heard is of an outstanding performances.

Maybe if Box Set is the case a careful choice can be made between Brilliant and Phillips.

I saw here in the Orchestral Music forum that @Stlukesguildohio and other members suggested excellent recordings for the case of Brahms:

Request for Brahm's Recommendations


----------

